# Pimco Monthly Income (Canada) ETF - PMIF



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

October 2, 2017 - two bond ETFs from Pimco started trading on TSX.
https://www.pimco.ca/en-ca/

1 - Pimco Monthly Income: PMIF
2 - Pimco Investment Grade Credit: IGCF

Managed by Dan Ivascyn and Alfred Murata, also manage Monthly Income PMO 005 mutual fund.

PMO 005 mer is 1.38%
5-year compounded return is 6.3%

PMIF mer is 0.75%

I don't know how the ETF holdings compare to the mutual fund holdings, but if mutual fund returns have any predictive value, the two new ETFs could be worth watching.










Source: http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/ad...sToggle=false&chartStyleToggle=false&state=15


----------

